# Camcorder shortcut for MIUI



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all, I'm currently running MIUI 1.9.23 on my Droid X and I was wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to create a direct shortcut to the video recording (camcorder) function? The stock blur ROM has this capability, and I'm pretty sure I can do it if I used a different launcher like Launcher Pro with the "Activities" feature, but I was wondering if I could somehow create that shortcut with just the stock MIUI launcher.

Thanks!


----------



## ardeleon09 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here you go I don't use this but I remember finding it before and tested it before posting the link

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bryanowens.Camcorder

Sent from my DROIDX running MIUI


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

